# Hong Kong Registered



## MysticKard (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi all. 
I ordered my Acekard 2i from Shoptemp about 2 days ago and I got an email from Shoptemp saying that it's shipped. The email also has the tracking number (Hong Kong Registered). So when I enter the tracking number in the website, it takes it then goes to another page that says "To promptly retrieve the record of your item, please key in your Enquiry Reference Number (if available), for example, 05000123A:". I don't know what that number is and it doesn't look like ShopTemp gave it to me so I was wondering where I could find it and how I can track my package.

Thanks!


----------



## 1Player (Aug 31, 2010)

that means hongkong post hasn't posted any info on the shipment yet
give a few days, it should be working by then


----------



## MysticKard (Aug 31, 2010)

1Player said:
			
		

> that means hongkong post hasn't posted any info on the shipment yet
> give a few days, it should be working by then


Oh ok, thanks so much for the help!


----------



## janeyuyi (Sep 1, 2010)

for the register airmail to USA,you also can get detailed info from www.usps.com


----------



## MysticKard (Sep 2, 2010)

janeyuyi said:
			
		

> for the register airmail to USA,you also can get detailed info from www.usps.com


Same tracking number or will Shoptemp mail me another one?


----------



## janeyuyi (Sep 2, 2010)

The same tracking number you have got,RBXXXXXXXXXHK


----------



## MysticKard (Sep 2, 2010)

janeyuyi said:
			
		

> The same tracking number you have got,RBXXXXXXXXXHK



Whew! That really made tracking much more easier!
Thanks heaps!!


----------



## MysticKard (Sep 3, 2010)

USPS says Foreign Acceptance, I'm assuming that means it's something to do with customs?


----------



## RoMee (Sep 3, 2010)

MysticKard said:
			
		

> USPS says Foreign Acceptance, I'm assuming that means it's something to do with customs?




that means it has not left hongkong yet..should be about 2-3 more days before it gets to the US


----------



## MysticKard (Sep 9, 2010)

"Your item left HONG KONG AIR MAIL CENTRE, HONG KONG on September 05, 2010. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later." - USPS

It's been 3 days, shouldn't it update the tracking by now?


----------



## MysticKard (Sep 10, 2010)

Is it too early to start panicking?


----------



## OneOfTheSame (Sep 10, 2010)

MysticKard said:
			
		

> "Your item left HONG KONG AIR MAIL CENTRE, HONG KONG on September 05, 2010. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later." - USPS
> 
> It's been 3 days, shouldn't it update the tracking by now?



Dude if it's air mail it's going to take a week.

Take it easy, trust me I ordered many things from HK/JP/CN way to quick to complain.

Once I had wait 2 months for a package for SAL mail, these things rarely update until the day it's going to come.


----------



## Costello (Sep 10, 2010)

10 days... I think it's a little early to panick yes.
especially since in the 10 days theres probalby only like 7 or 8 business (working) days.
if it's still not moving after a week, you can open a ticket on the shoptemp customer support system.


----------



## MysticKard (Sep 11, 2010)

OneOfTheSame said:
			
		

> MysticKard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for being a bother, it's the first time I've ordered from China (believe it or not) so I'm a bit paranoid. 
I checked again and it's been at the customs since the 6th so yeah I'll wait a week like Costello told me and if it's not updated or it hasn't come yet, I'll open a ticket.
Thanks for the help, again sorry for asking so much.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 11, 2010)

MysticKard said:
			
		

> OneOfTheSame said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember 1st time I ordered from shoptemp, was my first time ordering from cn/jp/hk like you, so I was freaking a bit but when the item arrived and I got charged no extra I was happy. =)


----------

